# Does Any One Know What Model My Watch Is?



## jameswarman (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know what model my watch is? It's a Seiko Divers Kinetic 200m. I've seen very similar but nothing identical. I know the straps not right, it's just temporary until I can find a genuine Seiko strap to fit, please let me know if you have one for sale. Thanks, for your time, James.

Please use the following link to view the photo, I can't seem to upload onto forum.

Seiko Kinetic Divers Watch


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jameswarman said:


> Hi, does anyone know what model my watch is? It's a Seiko Divers Kinetic 200m. I've seen very similar but nothing identical. I know the straps not right, it's just temporary until I can find a genuine Seiko strap to fit, please let me know if you have one for sale. Thanks, for your time, James.
> 
> Please use the following link to view the photo, I can't seem to upload onto forum.
> 
> Seiko Kinetic Divers Watch


Welcome to the forum James.

Your watch appears to be an SKJ001. It also came more commonly with a pepsi bezel (SKJ003), and less often as a blingy goldy version as in the (borrowed) photo below.

I have been looking around for a replacement black bezel (like yours, not the gold/black one) for one of my SKJ003s, as I think they look a bit more serious.


















The correct bracelet is the Jubilee version pictured and should be available used on the 'bay or even from Seiko - I suspect it also fits other current 22mm lugged divers. I have that version but prefer mine on a Lumpy, a solid but straight ended bracelet favoured by a number of forum members.

The photo below of mine makes the gap look wide between bracelet and watch but in reality it looks and feels great.










Enjoy your stay with the RLT mob







,

Graham


----------



## jameswarman (Nov 22, 2007)

grey said:


> jameswarman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, does anyone know what model my watch is? It's a Seiko Divers Kinetic 200m. I've seen very similar but nothing identical. I know the straps not right, it's just temporary until I can find a genuine Seiko strap to fit, please let me know if you have one for sale. Thanks, for your time, James.
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply, I had a feeling it may be a SKJ001, but when searching I could only find ones that read "Sports 200" like yours, where as mine reads "Kinetic Water Resist 200M", any idea why the difference? I do like your bracelet, I'm after something similar, and as chunky.

Thanks again,

James.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jameswarman said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > jameswarman said:
> ...


James, It could be an SMY series, which uses/d the 5M63 movement with a better (long life) type of capacitor than in the 5M43 in the series we have been discussing. Try Googling this series or the forum:

SCWF Mirror: Seiko Kinetic Diver family.

Best regards

Graham


----------



## jameswarman (Nov 22, 2007)

grey said:


> jameswarman said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


Thanks Graham,

I have been doing some more investigating, and I now believe I have a SMY001, as it has the 5M63 movement and matches exactly pictures I have found. Thanks for all your replies, next job to find a nice strap.

Kind Regards,

James.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jameswarman said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > jameswarman said:
> ...


Hi James, I think the brand of the Lumpy is a Watchadoo - if you Google that you should find a supplier.

Graham


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jameswarman said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > jameswarman said:
> ...


Hi James, I think the brand of the Lumpy is a Watchadoo - if you Google that you should find a supplier.

Graham


----------

